# Problem z drm

## Garrappachc

Witam,

męczę się z tymi glx'ami od dłuższego czasu i wykoncypowałem wreszcie, na czym polega problem.

Karta kraficzna: ATI Radeon X1650. Sterowniki poprawnie zainstalowane.

xorg.conf

```
garrappachc@localhost ~ $ glxinfo | grep direct

direct rendering: Yes

garrappachc@localhost ~ $ glxgears

XIO:  fatal IO error 11 (Resource temporarily unavailable) on X server ":0.0"

      after 80 requests (79 known processed) with 0 events remaining.

garrappachc@localhost ~ $ 
```

I compiz na przykład działa, ale źle. Raz się uruchomi, raz nie, strasznie przycina czasami, jakiś taki niestabilny jest.

I mam problem taki:

```
garrappachc@localhost ~ $ su

Hasło: 

localhost garrappachc # modprobe radeon

WARNING: Error inserting drm (/lib/modules/2.6.27-gentoo-r7/kernel/drivers/gpu/drm/drm.ko): Cannot allocate memory

FATAL: Error inserting radeon (/lib/modules/2.6.27-gentoo-r7/kernel/drivers/gpu/drm/radeon/radeon.ko): Unknown symbol in module, or unknown parameter (see dmesg)

localhost garrappachc # modprobe drm

FATAL: Error inserting drm (/lib/modules/2.6.27-gentoo-r7/kernel/drivers/gpu/drm/drm.ko): Cannot allocate memory

localhost garrappachc # cat /var/log/Xorg.0.log | grep glx

(II) LoadModule: "glx"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/extensions//libglx.so

(II) Module glx: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

```

Czyli nie to, co trzeba.

Dodatkowo, wycinek z dmegs po próbie załadowania radeonu:

```
[  586.314915] [fglrx] It's not necessary to adjust system aperture on this ASIC 

[  956.068155] radeon: Unknown symbol drm_open

[  956.068226] radeon: Unknown symbol drm_fasync

[  956.068298] radeon: Unknown symbol drm_poll

[  956.068365] radeon: Unknown symbol drm_get_resource_len

[  956.068451] radeon: Unknown symbol drm_core_get_reg_ofs

[  956.068558] radeon: Unknown symbol drm_irq_uninstall

[  956.068640] radeon: Unknown symbol drm_ioctl

[  956.068708] radeon: Unknown symbol drm_exit

[  956.068776] radeon: Unknown symbol drm_getsarea

[  956.068843] radeon: Unknown symbol drm_debug

[  956.068932] radeon: Unknown symbol drm_core_ioremapfree

[  956.068999] radeon: Unknown symbol drm_core_get_map_ofs

[  956.069068] radeon: Unknown symbol drm_init

[  956.069135] radeon: Unknown symbol drm_addmap

[  956.069244] radeon: Unknown symbol drm_get_resource_start

[  956.069316] radeon: Unknown symbol drm_vbl_send_signals

[  956.069390] radeon: Unknown symbol drm_ati_pcigart_init

[  956.069463] radeon: Unknown symbol drm_core_ioremap

[  956.069548] radeon: Unknown symbol drm_core_ioremap_wc

[  956.069615] radeon: Unknown symbol drm_mmap

[  956.069683] radeon: Unknown symbol drm_order

[  956.069751] radeon: Unknown symbol drm_ati_pcigart_cleanup

[  956.069837] radeon: Unknown symbol drm_core_reclaim_buffers

[  956.069913] radeon: Unknown symbol drm_release

```

I jak to uruchomić, ale tak "porządnie"?

Pozdrawiam.

----------

## SlashBeast

CONFIG_DRM_RADEON ?

----------

## Garrappachc

Zaraz skompilujemy jądro, chyba pominąłem jedną opcję...

----------

## SlashBeast

daj drm na stale w jądro.

----------

## Garrappachc

Na stałe? Nie jako moduły? Nic to nie dało.

Poprzednim razem zapomniałem skompilować /dev/agppart. 

Mam tak:

```
Device Drivers ---> 

      Graphics support  --->  

          <*> /dev/agpgart (AGP Support)  ---> 

              <M>   ATI chipset support 

          <*> Direct Rendering Manager (XFree86 4.1.0 and higher DRI support)  --->

              <M>   ATI Radeon 

```

Poradzisz?

P.S. Przeinstalowałem stery, reboot. Straciłem 3d-rendering. Moduły ati-agp i radeon się ładują bez problemu. aticonfig --initial -f nie pomaga.

----------

## unK

DRM w kernelu jest do sterownika radeon, a nie fglrx.

 */usr/portage/x11-drivers/ati-drivers/ati-drivers-8.573-r1.ebuild wrote:*   

>     if linux_chkconfig_builtin DRM; then
> 
>         ewarn "You have DRM support enabled builtin, the direct rendering will not work."
> 
> 

 

----------

## Garrappachc

Ale skompilowanie wszystkiego jako modułu też nic nie daje. Żeby nie było, ładuję do jądra fglrx, a nie radeon.

Glxinfo pokazuje, że akceleracja jest, ale glxgears pokazują cały czas ten sam błąd. Compiz nie działa za dobrze w dalszym ciągu.

----------

## Garrappachc

Aha, i jeszcze jedno.

Sterowniki do karty mam ze stronki amd. Nie z emerge'a. Emerge wywala błąd:

```

* Messages for package x11-drivers/ati-drivers-8.501:

 * ati-drivers-8.501 requires support for pci_find_slot.

 * 

 * ERROR: x11-drivers/ati-drivers-8.501 failed.

 * Call stack:

 *                  ebuild.sh, line   49:  Called pkg_setup

 *   ati-drivers-8.501.ebuild, line   83:  Called die

 * The specific snippet of code:

 *         die "${P} requires support for pci_find_slot."

 *  The die message:

 *   ati-drivers-8.501 requires support for pci_find_slot.

 * 

 * If you need support, post the topmost build error, and the call stack if relevant.

 * A complete build log is located at '/var/tmp/portage/x11-drivers/ati-drivers-8.501/temp/build.log'.

 * The ebuild environment file is located at '/var/tmp/portage/x11-drivers/ati-drivers-8.501/temp/die.env'.

 * 

```

Pomyślałem sobie, że zainstaluję xorg-server z VIDEO_CARDS="fglrx", ale wymaga ati-driverów jako zależność....

----------

## n0rbi666

Wywal z kernela DRM, i zainstaluj xorg-server z fglrx  :Razz:  A co do błędu - daj kilka linii wyżej, bo z tego nic nie widać  :Razz: 

----------

## Garrappachc

 *n0rbi666 wrote:*   

> Wywal z kernela DRM, i zainstaluj xorg-server z fglrx  A co do błędu - daj kilka linii wyżej, bo z tego nic nie widać 

 

```
localhost linux # emerge -av ati-drivers

These are the packages that would be merged, in order:

Calculating dependencies... done!

[ebuild  N    ] x11-drivers/ati-drivers-8.501  USE="acpi -debug" 0 kB

Total: 1 package (1 new), Size of downloads: 0 kB

Would you like to merge these packages? [Yes/No] y

>>> Verifying ebuild manifests

>>> Emerging (1 of 1) x11-drivers/ati-drivers-8.501

 * ati-driver-installer-8-6-x86.x86_64.run RMD160 SHA1 SHA256 size ;-) ...                   [ ok ]

 * checking ebuild checksums ;-) ...                                                         [ ok ]

 * checking auxfile checksums ;-) ...                                                        [ ok ]

 * checking miscfile checksums ;-) ...                                                       [ ok ]

 * Determining the location of the kernel source code

 * Found kernel source directory:

 *     /usr/src/linux

 * Found kernel object directory:

 *     /lib/modules/2.6.28-gentoo-r1/build

 * Found sources for kernel version:

 *     2.6.28-gentoo-r1

 * ati-drivers-8.501 requires support for pci_find_slot.

 * 

 * ERROR: x11-drivers/ati-drivers-8.501 failed.

 * Call stack:

 *                  ebuild.sh, line   49:  Called pkg_setup

 *   ati-drivers-8.501.ebuild, line   83:  Called die

 * The specific snippet of code:

 *         die "${P} requires support for pci_find_slot."

 *  The die message:

 *   ati-drivers-8.501 requires support for pci_find_slot.

 * 

 * If you need support, post the topmost build error, and the call stack if relevant.

 * A complete build log is located at '/var/tmp/portage/x11-drivers/ati-drivers-8.501/temp/build.log'.

 * The ebuild environment file is located at '/var/tmp/portage/x11-drivers/ati-drivers-8.501/temp/die.env'.

 * 

>>> Failed to emerge x11-drivers/ati-drivers-8.501, Log file:

>>>  '/var/tmp/portage/x11-drivers/ati-drivers-8.501/temp/build.log'

 * Messages for package x11-drivers/ati-drivers-8.501:

 * ati-drivers-8.501 requires support for pci_find_slot.

 * 

 * ERROR: x11-drivers/ati-drivers-8.501 failed.

 * Call stack:

 *                  ebuild.sh, line   49:  Called pkg_setup

 *   ati-drivers-8.501.ebuild, line   83:  Called die

 * The specific snippet of code:

 *         die "${P} requires support for pci_find_slot."

 *  The die message:

 *   ati-drivers-8.501 requires support for pci_find_slot.

 * 

 * If you need support, post the topmost build error, and the call stack if relevant.

 * A complete build log is located at '/var/tmp/portage/x11-drivers/ati-drivers-8.501/temp/build.log'.

 * The ebuild environment file is located at '/var/tmp/portage/x11-drivers/ati-drivers-8.501/temp/die.env'.

 * 

```

DRM wywaliłem całkowicie. Zaraz sprawdzę, jak działa.

P.S. Ładuję takie moduły przy uruchamianiu:

```
agpgart

ati-agp

fglrx

ndiswrapper

```

----------

## Garrappachc

Niestety, nic z tego. X-servera nie zainstaluję, bo potrzeba do tego ati-drivers, a tego mi emerge zrobić nie chce.

```
garrappachc@localhost ~ $ glxinfo | grep direct

direct rendering: Yes

garrappachc@localhost ~ $ glxgears

XIO:  fatal IO error 11 (Resource temporarily unavailable) on X server ":0.0"

      after 55 requests (52 known processed) with 0 events remaining.

garrappachc@localhost ~ $ fgl_glxgears 

Using GLX_SGIX_pbuffer

XIO:  fatal IO error 11 (Resource temporarily unavailable) on X server ":0.0"

      after 2543 requests (2542 known processed) with 0 events remaining.

garrappachc@localhost ~ $ cat /var/log/Xorg.0.log | grep glx

(II) LoadModule: "glx"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/extensions//libglx.so

(II) Module glx: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

garrappachc@localhost ~ $ 
```

----------

## joi_

 *Quote:*   

>  * ati-drivers-8.501 requires support for pci_find_slot.

 

włącz w kernelu CONFIG_PCI_LEGACY ("Enable deprecated pci_find_* API")

----------

## Garrappachc

```
localhost ~ # emerge -av xorg-server

These are the packages that would be merged, in order:

Calculating dependencies... done!

[ebuild  N    ] x11-drivers/ati-drivers-8.501  USE="acpi -debug" 0 kB

[ebuild   R   ] x11-base/xorg-server-1.3.0.0-r6  USE="dri ipv6 nptl xorg -3dfx -debug -dmx -kdrive -minimal -sdl -xprint" INPUT_DEVICES="evdev keyboard mouse -acecad -aiptek -calcomp -citron -digitaledge -dmc -dynapro -elo2300 -elographics -fpit -hyperpen -jamstudio -joystick -magellan -microtouch -mutouch -palmax -penmount -spaceorb -summa -synaptics -tek4957 -ur98 -vmmouse -void -wacom" VIDEO_CARDS="fglrx* radeon -apm -ark -chips -cirrus -cyrix -dummy -epson -fbdev* -glint* -i128 -i740 (-impact) -imstt -intel* -mach64* -mga* -neomagic* (-newport) -nsc -nv* -nvidia -r128* -rendition -s3 -s3virge -savage* -siliconmotion -sis* -sisusb (-sunbw2) (-suncg14) (-suncg3) (-suncg6) (-sunffb) (-sunleo) (-suntcx) -tdfx* -tga -trident* -tseng -v4l -vesa* -vga* -via* -vmware* -voodoo*" 0 kB

Total: 2 packages (1 new, 1 reinstall), Size of downloads: 0 kB

Would you like to merge these packages? [Yes/No] y

>>> Verifying ebuild manifests

>>> Starting parallel fetch

>>> Emerging (1 of 2) x11-drivers/ati-drivers-8.501

 * ati-driver-installer-8-6-x86.x86_64.run RMD160 SHA1 SHA256 size ;-) ...                                                                                                                            [ ok ]

 * checking ebuild checksums ;-) ...                                                                                                                                                                  [ ok ]

 * checking auxfile checksums ;-) ...                                                                                                                                                                 [ ok ]

 * checking miscfile checksums ;-) ...                                                                                                                                                                [ ok ]

 * Determining the location of the kernel source code

 * Found kernel source directory:

 *     /usr/src/linux

 * Found kernel object directory:

 *     /lib/modules/2.6.28-gentoo-r1/build

 * Found sources for kernel version:

 *     2.6.28-gentoo-r1

>>> Unpacking source...

Warning: target directory exists /var/tmp/portage/x11-drivers/ati-drivers-8.501/work

Verifying archive integrity... All good.

Uncompressing ATI Proprietary Linux Driver-8.501............................................................................................................................................................

 * Applying ati-powermode-opt-path-2.patch ...                                                                                                                                                         [ ok ]

 * Converting 2.6.x/Makefile to use M= instead of SUBDIRS= ...                                                                                                                                         [ ok ]

>>> Unpacking ./../common/usr/src/ati/fglrx_sample_source.tgz to /var/tmp/portage/x11-drivers/ati-drivers-8.501/work/extra

>>> Source unpacked.

>>> Compiling source in /var/tmp/portage/x11-drivers/ati-drivers-8.501/work ...

 * Preparing fglrx module

make -j2 HOSTCC=i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc CROSS_COMPILE=i686-pc-linux-gnu- LDFLAGS= GCC_VER_MAJ=4 KVER=2.6.28-gentoo-r1 KDIR=/usr/src/linux kmod_build 

make -C /usr/src/linux M=/var/tmp/portage/x11-drivers/ati-drivers-8.501/work/common/lib/modules/fglrx/build_mod/2.6.x modules

make[1]: Wejście do katalogu `/usr/src/linux-2.6.28-gentoo-r1'

  CC [M]  /var/tmp/portage/x11-drivers/ati-drivers-8.501/work/common/lib/modules/fglrx/build_mod/2.6.x/firegl_public.o

/var/tmp/portage/x11-drivers/ati-drivers-8.501/work/common/lib/modules/fglrx/build_mod/2.6.x/firegl_public.c: In function ‘KCL_ProcessIsTerminated’:

/var/tmp/portage/x11-drivers/ati-drivers-8.501/work/common/lib/modules/fglrx/build_mod/2.6.x/firegl_public.c:1368: error: implicit declaration of function ‘find_task_by_pid’

/var/tmp/portage/x11-drivers/ati-drivers-8.501/work/common/lib/modules/fglrx/build_mod/2.6.x/firegl_public.c:1368: warning: assignment makes pointer from integer without a cast

/var/tmp/portage/x11-drivers/ati-drivers-8.501/work/common/lib/modules/fglrx/build_mod/2.6.x/firegl_public.c: In function ‘__ke_get_ke_pte’:

/var/tmp/portage/x11-drivers/ati-drivers-8.501/work/common/lib/modules/fglrx/build_mod/2.6.x/firegl_public.c:2610: error: ‘NOPAGE_SIGBUS’ undeclared (first use in this function)

/var/tmp/portage/x11-drivers/ati-drivers-8.501/work/common/lib/modules/fglrx/build_mod/2.6.x/firegl_public.c:2610: error: (Each undeclared identifier is reported only once

/var/tmp/portage/x11-drivers/ati-drivers-8.501/work/common/lib/modules/fglrx/build_mod/2.6.x/firegl_public.c:2610: error: for each function it appears in.)

/var/tmp/portage/x11-drivers/ati-drivers-8.501/work/common/lib/modules/fglrx/build_mod/2.6.x/firegl_public.c: In function ‘__ke_get_vm_phys_addr’:

/var/tmp/portage/x11-drivers/ati-drivers-8.501/work/common/lib/modules/fglrx/build_mod/2.6.x/firegl_public.c:2638: error: ‘NOPAGE_SIGBUS’ undeclared (first use in this function)

/var/tmp/portage/x11-drivers/ati-drivers-8.501/work/common/lib/modules/fglrx/build_mod/2.6.x/firegl_public.c: In function ‘__ke_get_vm_page_table’:

/var/tmp/portage/x11-drivers/ati-drivers-8.501/work/common/lib/modules/fglrx/build_mod/2.6.x/firegl_public.c:2660: error: ‘NOPAGE_SIGBUS’ undeclared (first use in this function)

/var/tmp/portage/x11-drivers/ati-drivers-8.501/work/common/lib/modules/fglrx/build_mod/2.6.x/firegl_public.c: In function ‘KCL_TestAndClearPageDirtyFlag’:

/var/tmp/portage/x11-drivers/ati-drivers-8.501/work/common/lib/modules/fglrx/build_mod/2.6.x/firegl_public.c:2788: error: ‘NOPAGE_SIGBUS’ undeclared (first use in this function)

/var/tmp/portage/x11-drivers/ati-drivers-8.501/work/common/lib/modules/fglrx/build_mod/2.6.x/firegl_public.c: In function ‘__ke_flush_cache’:

/var/tmp/portage/x11-drivers/ati-drivers-8.501/work/common/lib/modules/fglrx/build_mod/2.6.x/firegl_public.c:2974: error: too many arguments to function ‘smp_call_function’

/var/tmp/portage/x11-drivers/ati-drivers-8.501/work/common/lib/modules/fglrx/build_mod/2.6.x/firegl_public.c: At top level:

/var/tmp/portage/x11-drivers/ati-drivers-8.501/work/common/lib/modules/fglrx/build_mod/2.6.x/firegl_public.c:3833: error: unknown field ‘nopage’ specified in initializer

/var/tmp/portage/x11-drivers/ati-drivers-8.501/work/common/lib/modules/fglrx/build_mod/2.6.x/firegl_public.c:3833: warning: initialization from incompatible pointer type

/var/tmp/portage/x11-drivers/ati-drivers-8.501/work/common/lib/modules/fglrx/build_mod/2.6.x/firegl_public.c:3851: error: unknown field ‘nopage’ specified in initializer

/var/tmp/portage/x11-drivers/ati-drivers-8.501/work/common/lib/modules/fglrx/build_mod/2.6.x/firegl_public.c:3851: warning: initialization from incompatible pointer type

/var/tmp/portage/x11-drivers/ati-drivers-8.501/work/common/lib/modules/fglrx/build_mod/2.6.x/firegl_public.c:3858: error: unknown field ‘nopage’ specified in initializer

/var/tmp/portage/x11-drivers/ati-drivers-8.501/work/common/lib/modules/fglrx/build_mod/2.6.x/firegl_public.c:3858: warning: initialization from incompatible pointer type

/var/tmp/portage/x11-drivers/ati-drivers-8.501/work/common/lib/modules/fglrx/build_mod/2.6.x/firegl_public.c:3865: error: unknown field ‘nopage’ specified in initializer

/var/tmp/portage/x11-drivers/ati-drivers-8.501/work/common/lib/modules/fglrx/build_mod/2.6.x/firegl_public.c:3865: warning: initialization from incompatible pointer type

/var/tmp/portage/x11-drivers/ati-drivers-8.501/work/common/lib/modules/fglrx/build_mod/2.6.x/firegl_public.c:3872: error: unknown field ‘nopage’ specified in initializer

/var/tmp/portage/x11-drivers/ati-drivers-8.501/work/common/lib/modules/fglrx/build_mod/2.6.x/firegl_public.c:3872: warning: initialization from incompatible pointer type

/var/tmp/portage/x11-drivers/ati-drivers-8.501/work/common/lib/modules/fglrx/build_mod/2.6.x/firegl_public.c:3879: error: unknown field ‘nopage’ specified in initializer

/var/tmp/portage/x11-drivers/ati-drivers-8.501/work/common/lib/modules/fglrx/build_mod/2.6.x/firegl_public.c:3879: warning: initialization from incompatible pointer type

/var/tmp/portage/x11-drivers/ati-drivers-8.501/work/common/lib/modules/fglrx/build_mod/2.6.x/firegl_public.c:3886: error: unknown field ‘nopage’ specified in initializer

/var/tmp/portage/x11-drivers/ati-drivers-8.501/work/common/lib/modules/fglrx/build_mod/2.6.x/firegl_public.c:3886: warning: initialization from incompatible pointer type

/var/tmp/portage/x11-drivers/ati-drivers-8.501/work/common/lib/modules/fglrx/build_mod/2.6.x/firegl_public.c:3895: error: unknown field ‘nopage’ specified in initializer

/var/tmp/portage/x11-drivers/ati-drivers-8.501/work/common/lib/modules/fglrx/build_mod/2.6.x/firegl_public.c:3895: warning: initialization from incompatible pointer type

/var/tmp/portage/x11-drivers/ati-drivers-8.501/work/common/lib/modules/fglrx/build_mod/2.6.x/firegl_public.c: In function ‘KCL_CallFuncOnOtherCpus’:

/var/tmp/portage/x11-drivers/ati-drivers-8.501/work/common/lib/modules/fglrx/build_mod/2.6.x/firegl_public.c:4615: error: too many arguments to function ‘smp_call_function’

/var/tmp/portage/x11-drivers/ati-drivers-8.501/work/common/lib/modules/fglrx/build_mod/2.6.x/firegl_public.c: In function ‘KCL_enable_pat’:

/var/tmp/portage/x11-drivers/ati-drivers-8.501/work/common/lib/modules/fglrx/build_mod/2.6.x/firegl_public.c:4822: error: too many arguments to function ‘smp_call_function’

/var/tmp/portage/x11-drivers/ati-drivers-8.501/work/common/lib/modules/fglrx/build_mod/2.6.x/firegl_public.c: In function ‘KCL_disable_pat’:

/var/tmp/portage/x11-drivers/ati-drivers-8.501/work/common/lib/modules/fglrx/build_mod/2.6.x/firegl_public.c:4840: error: too many arguments to function ‘smp_call_function’

make[2]: *** [/var/tmp/portage/x11-drivers/ati-drivers-8.501/work/common/lib/modules/fglrx/build_mod/2.6.x/firegl_public.o] Błąd 1

make[1]: *** [_module_/var/tmp/portage/x11-drivers/ati-drivers-8.501/work/common/lib/modules/fglrx/build_mod/2.6.x] Błąd 2

make[1]: Opuszczenie katalogu `/usr/src/linux-2.6.28-gentoo-r1'

make: *** [kmod_build] Błąd 2

 * 

 * ERROR: x11-drivers/ati-drivers-8.501 failed.

 * Call stack:

 *               ebuild.sh, line   49:  Called src_compile

 *             environment, line 3236:  Called linux-mod_src_compile

 *             environment, line 2449:  Called die

 * The specific snippet of code:

 *               eval "emake HOSTCC="$(tc-getBUILD_CC)"                   CROSS_COMPILE=${CHOST}-                   LDFLAGS="$(get_abi_LDFLAGS)" ${BUILD_FIXES}                   ${BUILD_PARAMS}                   ${BUILD_TARGETS} " || die "Unable to emake HOSTCC="$(tc-getBUILD_CC)" CROSS_COMPILE=${CHOST}- LDFLAGS="$(get_abi_LDFLAGS)" ${BUILD_FIXES} ${BUILD_PARAMS} ${BUILD_TARGETS}";

 *  The die message:

 *   Unable to emake HOSTCC=i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc CROSS_COMPILE=i686-pc-linux-gnu- LDFLAGS=  GCC_VER_MAJ=4 KVER=2.6.28-gentoo-r1 KDIR=/usr/src/linux kmod_build

 * 

 * If you need support, post the topmost build error, and the call stack if relevant.

 * A complete build log is located at '/var/tmp/portage/x11-drivers/ati-drivers-8.501/temp/build.log'.

 * The ebuild environment file is located at '/var/tmp/portage/x11-drivers/ati-drivers-8.501/temp/environment'.

 * 

>>> Failed to emerge x11-drivers/ati-drivers-8.501, Log file:

>>>  '/var/tmp/portage/x11-drivers/ati-drivers-8.501/temp/build.log'

 * Messages for package x11-drivers/ati-drivers-8.501:

 * 

 * ERROR: x11-drivers/ati-drivers-8.501 failed.

 * Call stack:

 *               ebuild.sh, line   49:  Called src_compile

 *             environment, line 3236:  Called linux-mod_src_compile

 *             environment, line 2449:  Called die

 * The specific snippet of code:

 *               eval "emake HOSTCC="$(tc-getBUILD_CC)"                   CROSS_COMPILE=${CHOST}-                   LDFLAGS="$(get_abi_LDFLAGS)" ${BUILD_FIXES}                   ${BUILD_PARAMS}                   ${BUILD_TARGETS} " || die "Unable to emake HOSTCC="$(tc-getBUILD_CC)" CROSS_COMPILE=${CHOST}- LDFLAGS="$(get_abi_LDFLAGS)" ${BUILD_FIXES} ${BUILD_PARAMS} ${BUILD_TARGETS}";

 *  The die message:

 *   Unable to emake HOSTCC=i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc CROSS_COMPILE=i686-pc-linux-gnu- LDFLAGS=  GCC_VER_MAJ=4 KVER=2.6.28-gentoo-r1 KDIR=/usr/src/linux kmod_build

 * 

 * If you need support, post the topmost build error, and the call stack if relevant.

 * A complete build log is located at '/var/tmp/portage/x11-drivers/ati-drivers-8.501/temp/build.log'.

 * The ebuild environment file is located at '/var/tmp/portage/x11-drivers/ati-drivers-8.501/temp/environment'.

 * 

localhost ~ # 

```

--- Edytowane przez moderatora

Wywalone kilka kropoek z kodu - strona się nie mieściła na ekranie.

Kurt Steiner

----------

## Garrappachc

Eh... Pomóżcie, proszę   :Laughing: 

----------

## michal1990

Czy ja dobrze widze, masz kernel 2.6.28? Gdzieś mi się obiło że stare fglrx nie pracuje z nim. Ustaw keyowrld na ~86 i wtedy sproboj zainstalowac fglrx. A nie zastanawiales sie nad otwartymi sterownikami? Ja mam radeon x1350 mobile i pod otwartymi sterownikami pracuje świetnie, nawet compiz działa i to duzo lepiej niż na fglrx, ale prawda jest że moja karta jest wspierania przez nie od nie dawna.

----------

## Garrappachc

Kernel zaktualizowałem niedawno. Z poprzednim też nie działał.

Fglrx jest zamkniętym sterownikiem, więc nie ma go w repo. 

Co do tych otwartych sterów, to nie jestem do nich specjalnie pozytywnie nastawiony, ale spróbuję.

----------

## mziab

 *Garrappachc wrote:*   

> Fglrx jest zamkniętym sterownikiem, więc nie ma go w repo.

 

Przecież ati-drivers to właśnie jest fglrx  :Wink:  Dowód. O jakie repo ci chodziło?

----------

## Garrappachc

Tfu, masz rację. Ale, jak pisałem wcześniej, ati-drivers nie chce mi się zainstalować. Znacie jakieś rozwiązanie? Na otwartych nie mam wsparcia 3D.

----------

## michal1990

A próbowałeś ręcznie instalować, z tego pakietu ze strony ati?

----------

## Garrappachc

Tak, przecta właśnie stamtąd mam stery. Chciałem zainstalować xorg-sserver z USE="fglrx", ale ati-drivers są jako zależność...

----------

